# Is it real or a real good fake :-) Tag Heuer Link Tiger Woods Edition



## DARB (Feb 3, 2008)

I just received this watch as a gift ... and after doing some research on the internet I have not been able to find about much information about this version of TAG watch. I am including a picture and if anyone could give me any insight into whether this is a real or fake I would appreciate it. Either way I like the watch and plan on wearing it on wedding day ... but I am curious if I have to be real careful with it or if it is just a watch. 

Info: 
Tag Heuer 
Tiger Woods Edition 
Limited Edition 1996/2000 
Yoshikatsu kawaguchi 
CNN11B.BA0337 
June 2002 

thanks, 
brad


----------



## mtlmnpltr (Sep 26, 2007)

DARB said:


> I just received this watch as a gift ... and after doing some research on the internet I have not been able to find about much information about this version of TAG watch. I am including a picture and if anyone could give me any insight into whether this is a real or fake I would appreciate it. Either way I like the watch and plan on wearing it on wedding day ... but I am curious if I have to be real careful with it or if it is just a watch.
> 
> Info:
> Tag Heuer
> ...


I'm sorry to say that it is indeed a replica model.


----------



## dent (Jan 21, 2008)

DARB said:


> I just received this watch as a gift ... and after doing some research on the internet I have not been able to find about much information about this version of TAG watch. I am including a picture and if anyone could give me any insight into whether this is a real or fake I would appreciate it. Either way I like the watch and plan on wearing it on wedding day ... but I am curious if I have to be real careful with it or if it is just a watch.
> 
> Info:
> Tag Heuer
> ...


Darb, I'm afraid it's a replica, taking into account the bracelet, which is a link type, though the links are not authentic to my view, plus the watch. Not uggly though.


----------



## mels95yj (Jan 10, 2008)

dent said:


> Darb, I'm afraid it's a replica, taking into account the bracelet, which is a link type, though the links are not authentic to my view, plus the watch. Not uggly though.


I have, what I believe this watch replicates, and it has a Link bracelet. Of course, mine has a different model number and is a Limited Edition of 5500 pieces, but the dial is identical. Here is the only information I could find on it:

PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- Tiger Woods receives the 2004 Tiger Woods Link Limited Edition watch to commemorate his partnership with TAG Heuer and to celebrate the upcoming Deutsche Bank Championship in Boston. The first Tiger Woods Link Limited Edition was launched in 2003. This caliber 7, automatic watch has a golf ball patterned gray dial that features Tiger Woods' signature in burgundy. Burgundy is Tiger Woods' lucky color, which stands for power and victory. TAG Heuer produced only 5,500 pieces, 1,990 of which will be available in the United States. The watch will retail at $2,295. This distinctive timepiece is sure to capture the attention of watch collectors and Tiger Woods' fans.

Mel


----------



## playfan3 (Sep 3, 2008)

i bought the same watch when i was in kuwait with the same cn #, nice watch but its a fake


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolutely a fake.

All one needs to do on many suspected replica is google the model number. This one would return hits of people suspecting this as a replica.

I have seen a good number replica Link series with the old Yoshikatsu kawaguchi/ signature on the back. That should scream out replica on a "Tiger Woods" TAG...

Do your research...

Cheers,

David


----------



## 316L (Jun 27, 2008)

DARB said:


> I just received this watch as a gift ... and after doing some research on the internet I have not been able to find about much information about this version of TAG watch. I am including a picture and if anyone could give me any insight into whether this is a real or fake I would appreciate it. Either way I like the watch and plan on wearing it on wedding day ... but I am curious if I have to be real careful with it or if it is just a watch.
> 
> Info:
> Tag Heuer
> ...


fake, tag doesnt put out a watch with two different signatures on the watch.


----------



## DeMatto (Nov 29, 2007)

mels95yj said:


> I have, what I believe this watch replicates, and it has a Link bracelet. Of course, mine has a different model number and is a Limited Edition of 5500 pieces, but the dial is identical. Here is the only information I could find on it:
> 
> PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- Tiger Woods receives the 2004 Tiger Woods Link Limited Edition watch to commemorate his partnership with TAG Heuer and to celebrate the upcoming Deutsche Bank Championship in Boston. The first Tiger Woods Link Limited Edition was launched in 2003. This caliber 7, automatic watch has a golf ball patterned gray dial that features Tiger Woods' signature in burgundy. Burgundy is Tiger Woods' lucky color, which stands for power and victory. TAG Heuer produced only 5,500 pieces, 1,990 of which will be available in the United States. The watch will retail at $2,295. This distinctive timepiece is sure to capture the attention of watch collectors and Tiger Woods' fans.
> 
> Mel


I think this what you are reffering to. Although mine is a bit more limited with only 350 made with the diamond bezel.

I agree witht he guy above, can't imagine a Tiger Tag with a different sig on caseback.


----------



## mels95yj (Jan 10, 2008)

DeMatto said:


> I think this what you are reffering to. Although mine is a bit more limited with only 350 made with the diamond bezel.
> 
> I agree witht he guy above, can't imagine a Tiger Tag with a different sig on caseback.


Yep, that's mine (minus the diamond bezel). Nice looking watch!

Mel


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful watch!!! |>|>


----------



## NMehring (Jun 7, 2006)

also no modern tag I have seen has caseback markings that arent deeply engraved in the caseback.


----------



## DeMatto (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks fellas, I was really lucky to pick mine up. It was really difficult to find info on my watch since so few were made. Definitly a keeper:-!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

fake...


----------

